# CCD Security Video



## Raw (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm really sorry if this post is inappropriate for TPU but I need some help.
I thought I'd at least get a start here...some direction maybe on where to go for good information and help.

All of a sudden I'm into security. A friend gave me a CCD Camera and now I'm hooked.
The camera he gave me worked for a few months but burned out last week. I went to Newegg and bought another, better camera.
As it is much better than the first one, I'm as I said, hooked.
Now I want to integrate security and computers.
I want to be able to sit here and monitor my property while tpu'ing, etc.
It's all new to me. And there is not much info on the internet that I have found so far that helps.
Example: Google "Review CCD home security cameras" doesn't give me what I want. It gives me tons of advertisers. I want in depth articles on subjects like why a 1/3" SONY CCD is better than a 1/3" OTHER GUY CCD is better, how it works to make it better, etc.
Ok, now I'm rambling. Any suggestions on where I can start looking?

Thanks guys


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2012)

you want a camera with ethernet connection that outputs to an ip stream

not sure if i'd want a wireless one that can be jammed easily


----------



## Raw (Sep 19, 2012)

*CCD - getting more confused daily*



W1zzard said:


> you want a camera with ethernet connection that outputs to an ip stream
> 
> not sure if i'd want a wireless one that can be jammed easily




Any suggestions on what to buy, why to buy it, where to research it?
Thanks,
Raw

UPDATE: Well, it has been 6 days so I guess not...
I wasn't too sure if anyone at TPU was into this but I figure it IS related to computers and TPU is all about computer stuff.
Holler at me if I'm out of place with this stuff.


----------



## Raw (Sep 26, 2012)

*Sharx Security SCXSC300 16 Channel PCI-express Digital Video Recorder DVR*

After searching for 5 days and coming up with not much else for my budget...I found and ordered this from Amazon.
Sharx Security SCXSC300 16 Channel PCI-express Digital Video Recorder DVR and Remote Internet Access Card with Windows 7 Driver and Software.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UCWH6C/?tag=tec06d-20
Just wondering if anyone here at TPU is familiar with DVR PCI Cards?


----------



## Raw (Oct 3, 2012)

*CCD Security Video System Update*

Update: none


----------



## Morkel (Oct 7, 2013)

Why not you try some cctv security system that are using the gsm technology because they are easy to access and you can access them with your mobile phone.And monitor that security cameras when you are out of home.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2013)

Morkel said:


> Why not you try some cctv security system that are using the gsm technology because they are easy to access and you can access them with your mobile phone.And monitor that security cameras when you are out of home.



because other people can monitor them, and/or jam them.


----------

